# Finally Finished HOTEL **criticism please**



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

After ordering five items per a day for many many days I finally completed my hotel with full driving range.  It still feels incomplete.  I would love comments and feedback.  Be as harsh as you want I can take it.



Spoiler:  Hotel


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 10, 2020)

Woah, it looks amazing!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

nerfeddude said:


> Woah, it looks amazing!



thank you.  anything i could do to make it better?


----------



## Karmahri (Jul 10, 2020)

I really like how all the rooms have the same wallpaper in different colors! Also, I think its a really cool touch to have the butterflies match the room color as well!


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> thank you.  anything i could do to make it better?


Ohh, I don't even know, I like it the way it is


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> I really like how all the rooms have the same wallpaper in different colors! Also, I think its a really cool touch to have the butterflies match the room color as well!




yea i wanted all blue emperor in the hotel suite but didn't farm enough of the model so i went with agrias.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Fisher (Jul 10, 2020)

It looks like a five star hotel to me! Really great job.

If I had to add anything, maybe put some kinda clothes stand behind the counter to make it look like a receptionist is there.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Fisher said:


> It looks like a five star hotel to me! Really great job.
> 
> If I had to add anything, maybe put some kinda clothes stand behind the counter to make it look like a receptionist is there.




i wanted to stand behind there and give troll answers... the bar area has the racoon figurine behind it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 10, 2020)

Gorgeous! It looks absolutely wonderful the way it is ; the placement of the items, the color, wallpaper/flooring and furniture choice are all really nice. If you have room, maybe add a basket of towels in the swimming pool area.

Just out of curiosity, did you consider instead of the vanity having a tv in each room? I like how it looks with the way you placed the vanity, but thought if you want to try something else, maybe try replacing the vanity with a tv since hotel rooms always have a tv.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 10, 2020)

wow, well done!! I love the "lost item" you added on the table hehe I recently did the same thing after forgetting to return it lol

I think it would be cool to make an outdoor buffet/cafe area on the beach :>
though our food options in this game are limited..


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Gorgeous! It looks absolutely wonderful the way it is ; the placement of the items, the color, wallpaper/flooring and furniture choice are all really nice. If you have room, maybe add a basket of towels in the swimming pool area.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you consider instead of the vanity having a tv in each room? I like how it looks with the way you placed the vanity, but thought if you want to try something else, maybe try replacing the vanity with a tv since hotel rooms always have a tv.




tv is a good idea.... i just don't like how random the programming is. I will try to fit the rattan towel basket.  I think those look amazing.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Wooow that's amazing! I'm working on my hotel atm as well


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> wow, well done!! I love the "lost item" you added on the table hehe I recently did the same thing after forgetting to return it lol
> 
> I think it would be cool to make an outdoor buffet/cafe area on the beach :>
> though our food options in this game are limited..




that's a great idea. i have left over wedding head table and it seems fitting.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

what are the wallpaper and flooring you used in the reception?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> that's a great idea. i have left over wedding head table and it seems fitting.


yess and you can customize it to the chic variation to match the aesthetic ~


----------



## Iris_T (Jul 10, 2020)

Your hotel looks very lovely congrats!
I really like the decorations and color matching, probably my favs rooms are the hall and the pool/sauna room. 

More an opinion than a critique, but I think I would change the butterfly models for more mundane furniture (like lamps, or things like a  boardgame or a snowglobe), maybe not all of them as they also add charm to the hotel...but in any case they are pretty and a good decoration so no worries.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

loveclove said:


> what are the wallpaper and flooring you used in the reception?




flooring is palace tile and wall paper is arched-window.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Iris_T said:


> Your hotel looks very lovely congrats!
> I really like the decorations and color matching, probably my favs rooms are the hall and the pool/sauna room.
> 
> More an opinion than an critique, but I think I would change the butterfly models for more mundane furniture (like lamps, or things like a  boardgame or a snowglobe), maybe not all of them as they also add charm to the hotel...but in any case they are pretty and a good decoration so no worries.



I will try it.  I do love small misc.  I went with butterfly models to bring out the color but i will try it since i still have it staged in harvey.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 10, 2020)

Honestly, I think it looks great! I especially like the bathroom


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Cadence said:


> Honestly, I think it looks great! I especially like the bathroom



wait what bathroom?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Spoiler: harvey staging















here's my harvey staging.... i had to shrink the rooms


----------



## xTech (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> wait what bathroom?


*looks at fountain*   hey sometimes you've just gotta go y'know


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> tv is a good idea.... i just don't like how random the programming is. I will try to fit the rattan towel basket.  I think those look amazing.



Ah I see. I haven’t used the tv for anything yet, so I didn’t know about the programming being random. Even if it wasn’t, what you are using really works well .


----------



## Iris_T (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I will try it.  I do love small misc.  I went with butterfly models to bring out the color but i will try it since i still have it staged in harvey.



You can try it out and see if it works, is just a suggestion so no need to force it ^^

Btw, have you thought about using serving carts? Maybe they can match some space of your hotel (on my island I like putting food and kitchen stuff on them for example)


----------



## John Wick (Jul 10, 2020)

I wanted to make a hotel but there isn't much decent furniure.

What I had planned to use were items from NL.

That's why I don't bother with my house.
I can't theme it, or my island.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Ah I see. I haven’t used the tv for anything yet, so I didn’t know about the programming being random. Even if it wasn’t, what you are using really works well .




i'll put a small wall mounted TV in each room and leave it off   it seems to work.  ty for the idea.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 10, 2020)

I love it!! I have a themed hotel house too and am def going to take some inspo from this ^-^
if I would add anything it would be artwork in the lobby, at least above the doors! 

I'll post my lobby here if you don't mind ! c:


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Iris_T said:


> You can try it out and see if it works, is just a suggestion so no need to force it ^^
> 
> Btw, have you thought about using serving carts? Maybe they can match some space of your hotel (on my island I like putting food and kitchen stuff on them for example)



I do love to put cake on top of the serving carts.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 10, 2020)

That looks really great. I love the reception area too. I've got to ask. What are those white things you used for the desks?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> I love it!! I have a themed hotel house too and am def going to take some inspo from this ^-^
> if I would add anything it would be artwork in the lobby, at least above the doors!
> 
> I'll post my lobby here if you don't mind ! c:
> ...




i don't mind.  I will put more art in the lobby.  it does feel empty on top of each doorway. As per @John Wick, there are a limit amount of items compared to previous games so it does get a bit difficult to coordinate.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Uffe said:


> That looks really great. I love the reception area too. I've got to ask. What are those white things you used for the desks?




Den desk in white


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't see any need to be harsh here. It looks really good. My favorite room is the yellow one, since I like the floral patterns you used there. 

The only thing I'd personally change is the exterior. Right now it doesn't really look like a hotel from the outside, more like an old farmhouse.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> wait what bathroom?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> 
> ...


The room with all the pools in such in it. Sorry, I should've worded it better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m not sure if y’all are willing to do this but perhaps you could replace one of the bedrooms with a little hotel restaurant? Whenever I stay at a nice resort they always have some sort of eatery. Otherwise your hotel is amazing! Maybe once I’m done with turnips I’ll convert my sister’s house into a hotel (she doesn’t play anymore).


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't see any need to be harsh here. It looks really good. My favorite room is the yellow one, since I like the floral patterns you used there.
> 
> The only thing I'd personally change is the exterior. Right now it doesn't really look like a hotel from the outside, more like an old farmhouse.




I'll play around with it with the nook gang.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 10, 2020)

overall i think its amazing!!! i already commneted above, it looks really really good but maybe this will help?
suggestions - this cypress bathtub - natural wood - that has teal colored water i think it will match the blue color of the pool next to it, maybe u should try to see if it fits better than the tub u used



and maybe this?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not sure if y’all are willing to do this but perhaps you could replace one of the bedrooms with a little hotel restaurant? Whenever I stay at a nice resort they always have some sort of eatery. Otherwise your hotel is amazing! Maybe once I’m done with turnips I’ll convert my sister’s house into a hotel (she doesn’t play anymore).




that'll drive away business from my restaurant.





	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



icecreamcheese said:


> overall i think its amazing!!! i already commneted above, it looks really really good but maybe this will help?
> suggestions - this cypress bathtub - natural wood - that has teal colored water i think it will match the blue color of the pool next to it, maybe u should try to see if it fits better than the tub u used
> View attachment 285366
> and maybe this?
> View attachment 285375





oh i'll try to change the color at harvey.... i love the TV idea.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> that'll drive away business from my restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 285376
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I didn’t know you had a restaurant house on top of the hotel! Yeah you’re golden then.
I made my entire southwest beach a Cracker Barrel (an East coast/Midwest US sit down chain restaurant-my favorite on top is it) so maybe I’m set, too.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 10, 2020)

Love the symmetry, hanging scrolls and butterfly models!! Can’t offer any critique because it’s perfect


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 10, 2020)

woah it looks very unique! love the running theme of different butterfly models in each different room


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 10, 2020)

OMG It's so pretty! I have no criticism except that you should do more LOL. I would love to do something like that but I'm too lazy to


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 10, 2020)

omg I love this!

if there's just one comment I would like to make, it's bed positioning in the larger suite room. I would have some sort of paneling door (maybe some simple panels customized with a sorta wood design?) between the kitchenette and the bed, and have the bed face towards the long side of the room.

after all, if I'm sitting on my bed/falling asleep, I wouldn't want to be looking at a kitchenette ^^;;

you could also think about doing something similar to this:




NOT MY IMAGE BTW friend sent it to me, think they got it off of reddit.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> omg I love this!
> 
> if there's just one comment I would like to make, it's bed positioning in the larger suite room. I would have some sort of paneling door (maybe some simple panels customized with a sorta wood design?) between the kitchenette and the bed, and have the bed face towards the long side of the room.
> 
> ...





Good idea only prob is I'm out of custom design slots but I will mess around with simple panels at Harvey s.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> After ordering five items per a day for many many days I finally completed my hotel with full driving range.  It still feels incomplete.  I would love comments and feedback.  Be as harsh as you want I can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m jealous of your interior designing skills. It all looks so good.


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

homie that looks so good wtf?? i’m literally cringing at my own house rn LMAO


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

xara said:


> homie that looks so good wtf?? i’m literally cringing at my own house rn LMAO




when are you gonna visit?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020

i need feedback


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

I like the blue flooring on the room with yellow wallpaper, but I’m not sure the other floors go with the interiors. Might look better with different choices? Looks very sharp though, nothing to worry about otherwise


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I like the blue flooring on the room with yellow wallpaper, but I’m not sure the other floors go with the interiors. Might look better with different choices? Looks very sharp though, nothing to worry about otherwise




I'll play around with the flooring.  It's a lot easier than rearranging furniture.  thank you


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I'll play around with the flooring.  It's a lot easier than rearranging furniture.  thank you


Be sure to post any changes you end up making! And if you love it the way it is, then that’s cool too, since it’s your hotel and your island and you gotta do you!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 11, 2020)

I want to stay in that hotel!


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> when are you gonna visit?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> 
> i need feedback



whenever you want bro - i’ll be heading to bed soon and will be busy tomorrow but i’m pretty much free whenever lmao. would love to see this masterpiece in person


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## sorachu (Jul 11, 2020)

whoa~ the rooms looks really amazing! *-*

can i hire you as my interior designer? lol


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

added the tv as suggest.  i will fine tune as it comes.  ty for the feedbacks 



xara said:


> whenever you want bro - i’ll be heading to bed soon and will be busy tomorrow but i’m pretty much free whenever lmao. would love to see this masterpiece in person



yea.... island a mess... working on a haunted house atm.  so a lot of fake ancient statue terrifying the villagers.


----------



## Anblick (Jul 11, 2020)

You have done such an adorbs job of this omg ;u; it looks great!! If I were a person trying to think of ways to add to a hotel theme that I don't see in your screenshots, I might consider adding:

-some of the shop signcards with or without a cafe area (could even be outside?) like continental breakfast XD which gives you SO many more furniture options and is also the hotelliest hotel situation--and like if it were an outdoor few tables + buffet line deal, you wouldn't have to lose any rooms over it! or could be scaled down to small oudoor coffee area too? IDK.

-this is WAY more out there and mostly because I love horror movies/books/etc etc but could have THE HAUNTED ROOM that nobody talks about or is allowed to go inside and a few clues that people could look for throughout? I've really creepily enjoyed visiting scary AC towns like that myself, honestly ;u; but!! oh my lorttt imagine doing that just for Halloween even? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

BUT. obvi these are my ideas of refining on something you've done super well to start with <3 Your island is dope.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 11, 2020)

Honestly I think you've done an incredible job on it. Every room looks fantastic!


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

damn can i book a suite 

looks amazing, the grind of having to order only 5 items a day eep


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 11, 2020)

That looks spectacular!! The only thing I would suggest is to replace the pink hanging scrolls in the 6th photo with purple to blend in with the wallpaper


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 11, 2020)

Awww it looks so relaxing! I love the themed rooms!


----------



## Clock (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks really nice!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> After ordering five items per a day for many many days I finally completed my hotel with full driving range.  It still feels incomplete.  I would love comments and feedback.  Be as harsh as you want I can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... Needs more bugs


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Anblick said:


> You have done such an adorbs job of this omg ;u; it looks great!! If I were a person trying to think of ways to add to a hotel theme that I don't see in your screenshots, I might consider adding:
> 
> -some of the shop signcards with or without a cafe area (could even be outside?) like continental breakfast XD which gives you SO many more furniture options and is also the hotelliest hotel situation--and like if it were an outdoor few tables + buffet line deal, you wouldn't have to lose any rooms over it! or could be scaled down to small oudoor coffee area too? IDK.
> 
> ...




I might do a buffet line outside using the wedding tables and soup kettle.  I have an amusement park so I;m dedicating an entire house to be haunted. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



basicbobagirl1130 said:


> That looks spectacular!! The only thing I would suggest is to replace the pink hanging scrolls in the 6th photo with purple to blend in with the wallpaper




i dunno if they have purple but i would check 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



LittleMissPanda said:


> Hmmm.... Needs more bugs



TT will add the entertainment.


----------



## Anblick (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I might do a buffet line outside using the wedding tables and soup kettle.  I have an amusement park so I;m dedicating an entire house to be haunted.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020


YASSSS that is going to be *amazinggg*  seriously I really love how it's going and I think all your plans as you've laid them out are so. fun.  And what about like... seasonal ideas? Autumn pumpkin patch/corn maze/etc, winter ski slope, ice rink, etc? but tbh I think your design sense is just really on point duder. It's. SO CUTE.


----------



## charicharn (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow, it is amazing  Great job!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Anblick said:


> YASSSS that is going to be *amazinggg*  seriously I really love how it's going and I think all your plans as you've laid them out are so. fun.  And what about like... seasonal ideas? Autumn pumpkin patch/corn maze/etc, winter ski slope, ice rink, etc? but tbh I think your design sense is just really on point duder. It's. SO CUTE.




I have a giant maze right behind it. I turn the little rock in back to a wine bar midway into the maze.


----------



## Anblick (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I have a giant maze right behind it. I turn the little rock in back to a wine bar midway into the maze.


I literally love you. We would be best friends in real life.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I have a giant maze right behind it. I turn the little rock in back to a wine bar midway into the maze.


The hotel looks amazing. You have always had an eye for detail


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

sacrifice room for the haunted house


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> View attachment 285733
> 
> sacrifice room for the haunted house


the poster in the back LOL


----------



## 0orchid (Jul 11, 2020)

It looks great!!! My favorite room is the green one because I like the more monochromatic color scheme


----------



## Imbri (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> thank you.  anything i could do to make it better?


Let me come stay there?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Spoiler: haunted house basement.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 11, 2020)

Whoaaa, I love the bedrooms & basement<3
Wish I was there in real life


----------



## mitfy (Jul 11, 2020)

wow, thesee look amazing!! my only advice probably is to reduce the amount of differing patterns, like in the yellow room and maybe the upstairs room. there's a lot of conflicting patterns, in my opinion. i like the use of the plain floor in the green room - probably my favorite of the bedrooms! upstairs there's a lot of stuff going on, so sticking with simpler patterns and maybe only 1 or 2 colors for the furniture could go a long way. 
try giving each room a theme, perhaps? like, the green room is bug/plant themed, and i think that looks really good. sticking with a more tropical theme for yellow (white wood/plank flooring would look nice) and changing the fabric on the looms to something that complements the room.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

mitfy said:


> wow, thesee look amazing!! my only advice probably is to reduce the amount of differing patterns, like in the yellow room and maybe the upstairs room. there's a lot of conflicting patterns, in my opinion. i like the use of the plain floor in the green room - probably my favorite of the bedrooms! upstairs there's a lot of stuff going on, so sticking with simpler patterns and maybe only 1 or 2 colors for the furniture could go a long way.
> try giving each room a theme, perhaps? like, the green room is bug/plant themed, and i think that looks really good. sticking with a more tropical theme for yellow (white wood/plank flooring would look nice) and changing the fabric on the looms to something that complements the room.




i'll try swapping out the floor.  i grew attached to the floral pattern and wasnt sure how to use it.  I kept the painted green and it goes really well.  I might do the same with the other rooms.  I try to assign an elaborate kimono to each room and unfortunately the winter-ish one was purple.  I will play with it some more. ty for the input


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to book a reservation for the Monarch room stat! 
Looks really nice OP! A little dinner/outdoor restaurant would also be a really nice touch!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Hi! I'd like to book a reservation for the Monarch room stat!
> Looks really nice OP! A little dinner/outdoor restaurant would also be a really nice touch!




you're welcome to stay anytime.   Ill work on the outdoor buffet after the haunted house. 

here's my throne room planning:



Spoiler: Throne Room










	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

you see i found a use for a mermaid furniture


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 11, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> you're welcome to stay anytime.   Ill work on the outdoor buffet after the haunted house.
> 
> here's my throne room planning:
> 
> ...


DUDE!!!!! That's Those are my FAVORITE statue!!! What are all the DJ tables for?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> DUDE!!!!! That's are my FAVORITE statue!!! What are all the DJ tables for?




i'm using harvey as a planning area.  the rooms are 6x6 and it's 8x8 at harvey's so they're there to reduce the room.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow, look at that!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Wow, look at that!



Thank you.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 11, 2020)

I think this is a really cool idea! I love these rooms. I love all the butterfly models especially, and the unique color combinations.

If I were to change anything, it would be two small things: In the lobby, I feel like those wall-mounted lights (I don't remember what they are called, but the ones you craft from iron) would look better if they were white, since the rest of the furniture in the room is mainly white. And secondly, the kimonos in the yellow-and-blue-combo room are kinda throwing me as it doesn't match the rest of the color theme of the room - but I see that kimonos are a staple part of the overall theme so I understand why they are there.

But overall really awesome rooms, my favorite is either the spa.. or the green room  very pleasing to my eyeballs


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I think this is a really cool idea! I love these rooms. I love all the butterfly models especially, and the unique color combinations.
> 
> If I were to change anything, it would be two small things: In the lobby, I feel like those wall-mounted lights (I don't remember what they are called, but the ones you craft from iron) would look better if they were white, since the rest of the furniture in the room is mainly white. And secondly, the kimonos in the yellow-and-blue-combo room are kinda throwing me as it doesn't match the rest of the color theme of the room - but I see that kimonos are a staple part of the overall theme so I understand why they are there.
> 
> But overall really awesome rooms, my favorite is either the spa.. or the green room  very pleasing to my eyeballs




I move the kimono around to see if could get it flow better.  I didn't know the iron could be customized to white. I'll do that rn.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks very good - colorful (which is my jam) and breezy. Two suggestions: customize the scrolls in each of the rooms, and try fitting a table lamp in each of the rooms, maybe by the beds. The rattan series table lamps might work well.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks amazing lots of great little details in it! I'm not sure I can think of anything I could recommend adding it already looks spot on


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Looks very good - colorful (which is my jam) and breezy. Two suggestions: customize the scrolls in each of the rooms, and try fitting a table lamp in each of the rooms, maybe by the beds. The rattan series table lamps might work well.




I didn't know the scrolls were customizable. I will do so.  I don't think I can fit a night stands. Bed area is pretty tight already.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

Ooooooh! My fave is the green room! Looks gorgeous and can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## Melisann (Jul 12, 2020)

This is so cool, I love it!
If I HAD to give any criticism, I’m not a huge fan of the floor of the spa room. But this is so creative and I love it


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

Melisann said:


> This is so cool, I love it!
> If I HAD to give any criticism, I’m not a huge fan of the floor of the spa room. But this is so creative and I love it




I'll mess around with the floor.  the tile part right?


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 12, 2020)

This is amazing work! I would probably have the beautiful statues facing different directions in the first room so you aren't just looking at them from behind. Aside from that its amazing and I'd stay there in real life for sure! Well done!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 12, 2020)

well..the surrounding looks more like an inn than a hotel tbh.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> This is amazing work! I would probably have the beautiful statues facing different directions in the first room so you aren't just looking at them from behind. Aside from that its amazing and I'd stay there in real life for sure! Well done!



i thought about that. i had drink and snack machines where the tables were but i didn't like the back.  maybe i'll face it toward the ppl as they enter.



Spear said:


> well..the surrounding looks more like an inn than a hotel tbh.



the outside?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 12, 2020)

yes


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

Spear said:


> yes



oh, okay.  i dunno what to change to make it more hotel like.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

This is a random question,  but how are you able to post screenshots?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> This is a random question,  but how are you able to post screenshots?



i linked my facebook, upload, click the photo, and then drag it onto desktop.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i linked my facebook, upload, click the photo, and then drag it onto desktop.


Ah,  okay. I don't use Facebook.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Ah,  okay. I don't use Facebook.




twitter?  i think u can link that too.


----------



## milktae (Jul 12, 2020)

It’s really good! I think u should add a bit more outside though


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

milktae said:


> It’s really good! I think u should add a bit more outside though




yup. in the works with a buffet area.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 12, 2020)

I love this so much! My favorite thing in the reception area is the bell, nice touch! I also really love the pool/spa area in the last photo. I'm seriously considering doing a second home that's themed myself!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I love this so much! My favorite thing in the reception area is the bell, nice touch! I also really love the pool/spa area in the last photo. I'm seriously considering doing a second home that's themed myself!




do it 

working on a haaunted house. sports arena might be next with gym, locker rm, and clinic.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 12, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> do it
> 
> working on a haaunted house. sports arena might be next with gym, locker rm, and clinic.


Ooh! A haunted house would be so cool! I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## satine (Jul 14, 2020)

Honestly I really love it! I think it looks gorgeous. The only possible critique I might have is the flooring in the lobby/main room at the entrance. The flooring is a little busy in comparison to the color scheme of everything else and the colors of the furniture items/etc, so if I were you I'd swap it with something a bit more solid maybe? Or at least put a large rug in the center to help solidify it. But I think it looks gorgeous overall!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 14, 2020)

satine said:


> Honestly I really love it! I think it looks gorgeous. The only possible critique I might have is the flooring in the lobby/main room at the entrance. The flooring is a little busy in comparison to the color scheme of everything else and the colors of the furniture items/etc, so if I were you I'd swap it with something a bit more solid maybe? Or at least put a large rug in the center to help solidify it. But I think it looks gorgeous overall!




ty i will play around with the flooring... i might swap out the floral pattern for painted floors.  It should be less busy that way.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 14, 2020)

satine said:


> Honestly I really love it! I think it looks gorgeous. The only possible critique I might have is the flooring in the lobby/main room at the entrance. The flooring is a little busy in comparison to the color scheme of everything else and the colors of the furniture items/etc, so if I were you I'd swap it with something a bit more solid maybe? Or at least put a large rug in the center to help solidify it. But I think it looks gorgeous overall!



i actually think the complete opposite to this  I think the main room is perfect for an entrance and the flooring goes really well with the fountain. But I guess we all have different opinions!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 14, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> i actually think the complete opposite to this  I think the main room is perfect for an entrance and the flooring goes really well with the fountain. But I guess we all have different opinions!




ty.  id prob keep it.  im trying imperial tiles as well but i really like the cross pattern of the palace tile.    working on the buffet area as suggested by many.


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Jul 14, 2020)

Holy cow, that's beautiful! It looks like a super-fancy hotel. Great job!


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

If you want a little bit more visual interest to the top of the wall, try and hang up your either some art for some macrame tapestries. I hung up a bunch of them around arched windows and it basically gives a little bit more attention to detail around the lobby entrance. 

Try not to leave a lot of walls blank. It kind of pulls away and makes it seem bland. however I do like the little guest rooms because it's really cute and I like the color thing going around.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 14, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> If you want a little bit more visual interest to the top of the wall, try and hang up your either some art for some macrame tapestries. I hung up a bunch of them around arched windows and it basically gives a little bit more attention to detail around the lobby entrance.
> 
> Try not to leave a lot of walls blank. It kind of pulls away and makes it seem bland. however I do like the little guest rooms because it's really cute and I like the color thing going around.




ill order some tapestries and try it out.ty


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> ill order some tapestries and try it out.ty


If you have photo studio up and running, maybe try adding a bunch there and testing them out? If you have them cataloged that is.


----------



## jazzygoat (Jul 14, 2020)

Really creative! This may have already been suggested, but you could design a sign to put out front with BNB on it or whatever you've named your hotel. Also whose notebook did you steal for your lobby LOL


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jul 14, 2020)

This is amazing! I love how you used lots of different types of furniture like the bug models and kimono stands. I especially love the pool area and the lobby with the fountain inside


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 14, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> If you have photo studio up and running, maybe try adding a bunch there and testing them out? If you have them cataloged that is.


  \

yea i had it up but have to scrap it to create the haunted house.



jazzygoat said:


> Really creative! This may have already been suggested, but you could design a sign to put out front with BNB on it or whatever you've named your hotel. Also whose notebook did you steal for your lobby LOL




i could do a sign only prob is im out of custom design slots.   You see nothin with the notebook.lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



daffodilcrossing said:


> This is amazing! I love how you used lots of different types of furniture like the bug models and kimono stands. I especially love the pool area and the lobby with the fountain inside




tyty


----------



## zato (Jul 18, 2020)

ok now this is just unfair... i wish i could do things like this. it looks so amazing and cozy at the same time. ugh give me your creativity for real not even joking!! everything i make turns into evil labs or city chic. you can toss a bit of everything though. only thing that would be super cute is a dining/bar room but tbh you don't even need that.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 18, 2020)

zato said:


> ok now this is just unfair... i wish i could do things like this. it looks so amazing and cozy at the same time. ugh give me your creativity for real not even joking!! everything i make turns into evil labs or city chic. you can toss a bit of everything though. only thing that would be super cute is a dining/bar room but tbh you don't even need that.




i have a third houses dedicated to a restaurant   Ive added a buffet area outside as suggested by many here.  

I was trying to find a place for the butterfly models and wanted to go with seasonal items but it didnt give me the feeling of a hotel or an inn like suggested by someone   So  I went with color of the season.


----------



## zato (Jul 18, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i have a third houses dedicated to a restaurant   Ive added a buffet area outside as suggested by many here.
> 
> I was trying to find a place for the butterfly models and wanted to go with seasonal items but it didnt give me the feeling of a hotel or an inn like suggested by someone   So  I went with color of the season.


ugh can i just move to your island? lolz seriously thats really freaking cool. i haven't made any others yet as i'm still fixing things with layouts but seeing what you and others have done just makes me want to even more but i just don't have room atm. the use of the butterfly models is genius. i was only gonna do the atlas moth to do the mothra godzilla thing cuz i feel the bug models are too big but you made it work and well i might add. i love the yellow room the best but yellow is my fav color so i'm bias.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 18, 2020)

zato said:


> ugh can i just move to your island? lolz seriously thats really freaking cool. i haven't made any others yet as i'm still fixing things with layouts but seeing what you and others have done just makes me want to even more but i just don't have room atm. the use of the butterfly models is genius. i was only gonna do the atlas moth to do the mothra godzilla thing cuz i feel the bug models are too big but you made it work and well i might add. i love the yellow room the best but yellow is my fav color so i'm bias.




mothra vs godzilla is great idea!!! sure you welcome to move to Banaya only prob is the Tanooki gang are everywhere.


----------



## zato (Jul 18, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> mothra vs godzilla is great idea!!! sure you welcome to move to Banaya only prob is the Tanooki gang are everywhere.


not my idea lolz i saw it on a post when the game first came out but i had the same thought when i saw the monster statue....people beat me to it lolz funny how we all kinda think of the same stuff sometimes. lmfao that is awesome. perhaps not move then as i owe them money and a half a pint of ice-cream....i value my virtual knees and would hate to see them smashed.


----------



## grayacnh (Jul 18, 2020)

Omg this looks amazing, I'd like a week stay pls 
In all seriousness though the design of everything and how creative you are amazes me ;-;


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 18, 2020)

grayacnh said:


> Omg this looks amazing, I'd like a week stay pls
> In all seriousness though the design of everything and how creative you are amazes me ;-;


Ty. Your welcome to book a room.


----------

